# Custom Rhinestone Transfers Roland EGX-30



## chriscass (Dec 26, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

At this point I guess we would be considered "semi-newbies'"  since we've been doing this since December 2006. We've purchased a Epson C88, Epson 1200, Roland GX 24 and recently purchased a Roland EGX-30. 
Although the Roland EGX -30came with instructions on how to do how to custom rhinestone transfers, we were wondering if anyone has any other useful insight 
or tips on creating custom rhinestone transfers with this equipment. 


Thank you for your assistance.

ChrisCass


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

chriscass said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> At this point I guess we would be considered "semi-newbies'"  since we've been doing this since December 2006. We've purchased a Epson C88, Epson 1200, Roland GX 24 and recently purchased a Roland EGX-30.
> Although the Roland EGX -30came with instructions on how to do how to custom rhinestone transfers, we were wondering if anyone has any other useful insight
> ...


chriscass,
How has the EGX-30 been for you? Have you had any trouble making rhinestone templates or has it been easy? Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## chriscass (Dec 26, 2006)

Hello,

We haven't made any designs as of yet. Do you have any "newbie" rhinestone template directions. 

Thank you for your assistace.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

dcurtisroland said:


> chriscass,
> How has the EGX-30 been for you? Have you had any trouble making rhinestone templates or has it been easy? Let me know if you have any questions.


A quick question, maybe two or three. What depth do you drill/bore the depressions for different size rhinestones? Especially interested in the 3mm/19ss and 4mm/?ss . I know they are different in hight comparable to the difference in diameter. I also remember someone with remarks about just drilling through one part(correct thickness) and putting a backing plate to stop the stones from just falling through thereby accomplishing the same thing as drilling a certain depth depression with something like a forstner bit. I think thats what a flat bottom bit is called? I have a small(cheep) drill press and would like to make more than one of the designs I use with the shake and make type templates but just need a little info to get started.( this question will be repeated in a few other threads if permissible rather than starting a complete new thread)


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Terry...you triple posted the same question...give us a chance at the first post...here is your answer
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t10771.html


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

dcurtisroland...I also have the 350...upgraded to r-wear and last week has been hell..for some reason after installation following all new instructions...I suceeded in breaking 9 cutters!...about drove tech support insane.
I had done templates before...but.... anyway I think I may have things working now!

great new program with r-wear


----------

